# How do you import a .mp4 into Cubase 9



## wbacer (Aug 13, 2017)

As a long time Logic user, I know that if I want to import a .mp4 file into a project, I just import the video file, it extracts the audio and done.

As a Cubase 9 newbie, I expected a similar result but all I get is the following error message. Cubase Quicktime cannot be initialized. If you want to play back video, please make sure it is installed in your system.

Which system, Cubase 9 or Mac OS X? I'm running Sierra 10.12.6 and Quicktime 10.4
The Steinberg site says it should work but...

So what is the workaround?
How do you Cubase power users play video within Cubase 9?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 13, 2017)

Best to use .MOV with Cubase


----------



## wbacer (Aug 13, 2017)

Adam, thanks for your feedback.
I thought of that and used Quicktime Player 7 to convert the .mp4 to .mov but the strange thing is that as soon as I go to import video, I get the error message. At that point Cubase has no idea what file type I'm trying to import.
Cubase just gives me the error message and a continue button, so I click on continue which allows me to select a file but it doesn't matter if I select a .mp4 or a .mov file, nothing happens. Nothing gets imported. Very strange...
Here is the .mov file info that I got from the Quicktime Player 7 inspector.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hmm odd I do remember, when I first installed Cubase, having problems with the video! When I'm at my PC it might refresh my brain but I think you might have to download a codec from somewhere


----------



## wbacer (Aug 13, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Hmm odd I do remember, when I first installed Cubase, having problems with the video! When I'm at my PC it might refresh my brain but I think you might have to download a codec from somewhere


Thanks again for your help. May be a bit different on a PC but I appreciate you looking into this.


----------

